# Rory Walker / Douglas Bass / Edward Bass / Aspel / EstrusFlask / Lace / Drawde



## RK 672 (Aug 20, 2017)

*"He used to say he was a trap back in those days, despite looking like Tom Hanks in castaway."*

Meet Rory






Rory is yet another "trans" MTF member of the Rat King. Like the rest of the rat king, he really doesn't do anything except sit around, play games and tweet all day. He considers himself a communist and supports Antifa despite rarely leaving the house. You might have seen his previous account rory__walker pop up in some other cow's retweets. In a rare moment of wisdom from Twitter, that account was suspended:





https://twitter.com/EstrusFlask/status/896204171145302016 (http://archive.md/zI18H)

His new account EstrusFlask has been around since late July, and has already made close to 10,000 tweets.





Like others in the rat king, he begs for money (this was for a computer):









 (http://archive.md/PXbsY)

He's a furry too:





https://twitter.com/EstrusFlask/status/897897741971533826 (http://archive.md/0FY90)

He's an open book when it comes to his personal life:









https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...ing_a_best_friend_has_ever/c3hc92i/?context=3 (http://archive.md/XnKRc)

I quit my job because I got made fun of for being bisexual. And I like to backpack despite rarely leaving the house:





https://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivat...mething_in_the_throes_of_a/c4lzp4u/?context=3 (http://archive.md/WtzD8)

"I love dick, but at the same time I don't really consider myself gay.":





https://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivat...mething_in_the_throes_of_a/c4kzta7/?context=3 (http://archive.md/dsSTA)

"My parents don't think I can stay alive on my own, and at 23 I've pretty much shown I can't.":





https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...t_a_time_when_you_followed/c3mjqkg/?context=3 (http://archive.md/KoQnN)

He's not the brightest at detecting troll accounts:





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1018889212090.3015.1820952500&type=3&theater (http://archive.md/f9E3G)

His dead/legal name is Douglas Edward Bass. He took the name Rory from the Doctor Who character (the character is male) and Walker because he says he likes to walk.

It's not an exaggeration to say that he has conversed or is "friends" with the majority of the rat king. Unfortunately, his original Twitter is suspended so finding some of those conversations would be difficult.

His thoughts on Trans Life Line:





https://www.facebook.com/hyden.seek.7/posts/10205782352317618 (http://archive.md/jcHek)

Friends with Timmy Craig and InnerPartisan on Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/estrusflask/friends/ (http://archive.md/0nXnL)

Here are some Discord caps:










Spoiler: NSFW









There's a bunch I didn't include. He writes a lot including on various chan sites and on blogs. His Pastebin, https://pastebin.com/u/Aspel, is filled with gross erotica/P&P stuff.

Rory Walker / Douglas Edward Bass / Aspel









Age: November 1st, 1989
Height: 5'4
Education: Attended ITT, but quit (which was probably a smart move).
Address:
2302 New Berne Rd
Henrico VA 23228-6020

Email: shuyinaspel@gmail.com
shuyinaspel@yahoo.com

AIM: LeoTheOwl
Skype: Aspels

TGchan trip: !F8wHraWURw

Has two brothers.



Spoiler: Accounts



Blogger: https://www.blogger.com/profile/11041666719974363029 (http://archive.md/X5gQW)
Blogspot: http://edplayspokemon.blogspot.com/ (http://archive.md/cZf40)
Blogspot: http://esperism.blogspot.com/ (http://archive.md/85zDu)
CuriousCat: https://curiouscat.me/RoryWalker (http://archive.md/jsX8G)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/hyden.seek.7 (http://archive.md/rwicO)
Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/88721539@N00/ (doesn't archive)
Pastebin: https://pastebin.com/u/Aspel (http://archive.md/FXV1S)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/Aspel (http://archive.md/veAQA)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/Aspel (http://archive.md/7GAsC)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/RoryWalker (http://archive.md/Lbe5l)
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/estrusflask/ (http://archive.md/R2Fid)
Storify: https://storify.com/Rory__Walker (http://archive.md/7x6EZ)
Tumblr: https://vindae.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/3Jpzt)
TvTropes: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/tropers/Aspel (http://archive.md/YWZvc)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/EstrusFlask (http://archive.md/KyUl9)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Rory__Walker (http://archive.md/LOasr)
Wikidot: http://ashcroft.wikidot.com/ (http://archive.md/GU1e3)
Wikidot: http://vindae.wikidot.com/ (http://archive.md/QBHpE)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Shuyinaspel (http://archive.md/b4nMe)







Thanks to @zedkissed60 and @yawning sneasel for their help on this.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Meet Rory
> 
> View attachment 265969
> 
> ...




Aside from greta, which members of rat king is he involved with?


----------



## Eggplant (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Meet Rory
> 
> View attachment 265967



This picture somewhat worries me.


----------



## RK 672 (Aug 20, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Aside from greta, which members of rat king is he involved with?


Here are some I found on Twitter:


Spoiler: links



He's a fan of Nora: https://twitter.com/search?q=from:estrusflask norareed&src=typd
Talks a lot to SFtheWolf: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=from:estrusflask sfthewolf&src=typd (includes a few interactions with Jake Alley)
He's friends with Timothy Craig on Steam: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=from:estrusflask aguyuno&src=typd
Talks to Luke Lockhart: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=from:estrusflask bootleggirl&src=typd
He seems to be close to der_Grobi: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=from:estrusflask der_Grobi&src=typd
Also friends with ThatSabineGirl: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=from:estrusflask thatsabinegirl&src=typd
Jake Alley: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=SecretGamerGrrl rory__walker&src=typd
More Nora: https://twitter.com/search?l=&q=from:norareed @rory__walker&src=typd
More Luke: https://twitter.com/search?q=from:bootleggirl @rory__walker&src=typd


----------



## Ol' Puss (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


>



Noticing the name on that guy's jacket, is that supposed to be one of his brothers?  He looks like he wants to kill himself.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 20, 2017)

I like the thing about how "if I were in the UK, I'd already be on disability." No you wouldn't, Douglas. By your own admission, you are perfectly capable of working. Being without a laptop is not considered a disability in this country, or indeed in any country.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 20, 2017)

Eggplant said:


> This picture somewhat worries me.



'Some of you guys are alright, don't go on twitter tomorrow'


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Meet Rory



Something I still don't understand about Twitter and Facebook is why, when they ban someone, they completely ignore it when the banned person just immediately switches to their other sock account and continues doing exactly the same shit.

Why even bother?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 20, 2017)

> I am so traumatized because my workplace didn't accept me for who I am. 

And yet you are on twitter because?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Something I still don't understand about Twitter and Facebook is why, when they ban someone, they completely ignore it when the banned person just immediately switches to their other sock account and continues doing exactly the same shit.
> 
> Why even bother?



Twitter will ban you sock accounts if they get reported. Most of the time.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 20, 2017)

This thread was a long time coming. Rory is a serious cow with udders in many different directions.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Major Asshole (Aug 20, 2017)

>identifies as trans
>doesn't try to pass as anything other than the bastard lovechild of a rejected country singer and a Channel Awesome wannabe


----------



## Honeybunny (Aug 20, 2017)

Their F-list

They're infamous on 8chan's /erp/ and 4chan's /soc/ for being a hardcore social justice sperg and frequently getting into fights with other peeps because of their political opinions, and after the 2016 Elections they holed themselves up on twitter and haven't dared venture out of their soapbox since


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 20, 2017)

He likes cock only?

A rare autogynephilic gay troon who doesn't even attempt to pass. Yes, even gay men can show some signs of agp.


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Meet Rory
> 
> View attachment 265969
> 
> ...




 
A true American hero


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 20, 2017)

The pastebins are horrifying

https://pastebin.com/u/Aspel



> [2014/06/16]*Matsushita Kohaku pushes in further, slowly but surely, going as gently as he can. He bites her neck, laughing against her skin as his ear is tickled by her breath, and her nibbling. "Alright, Hiichan," he says with a little grunt as he parts her wet flesh, moving inside of her. The feeling of the girl he likes enveloping him is better than a stranger at camp, and he nearly shoots off right there. He has to stop, and take a breath, "stringy and smelly and hairy is just the way I love you."
> [2014/06/16]Kiriya Hitomi: "GG..gh.. more of that.." She whispers, loving the feel of his teeth on her neck. Her legs slowly wrap around his waist, not letting him pull away. "S..senpai... b-be gentle..!" She says in an exaggerated tone, at least having fun by evoking an old cliche. "G..good, because I'm not changing." She giggled, but winced as he hit her hymen after enough moving in. "I'm r-ready."
> 
> 
> ...





> [01:29] Kiriya Hitomi shudders... His bare lips on her sweaty, firm ass felt really nice. Then that bite..! Her entire body lurches forward from that, and a cute gasp escapes her lips! "I graduate next year. I'm sure we can plan something out if this relationship works out, S-senpai." She offers cheerfully. "O..oh...!" She's suddenly shocked at his sudden eagerness to lick her and get so damn close to her pucker! "The hell.. are you doing? Wrong hole, wrong hole..!" She sounded INCREDIBLY embarrassed. She's stammering now!
> [01:37] Matsushita Kohaku ignores her protests, and licks all up along the cleft of her ass, smiling and enjoying the way she squirms. He pulls away for a moment, but the spray of the showerhead tells Hitomi he isn't done. He sprays it on her butt, and fiddles with the settings until he gets to the massager setting and spreads her cheeks with one hand, getting the nozzle right up to her ass. The warm water beats at her sensitive little hole, and Kohaku squirts some soap on her back, then rubs his hand in it before rubbing it up and down her ass crack. Before she can object, he slips his slick, soapy middle finger right into the tight ring of her ass, gently moving it in and out just to the first knuckle.
> [01:51] Kiriya Hitomi shudders again. "C-come on! Not my ass..!" She whined, blushing and pressing her head down against her arms to hide her face. Another sharp jolt as the shower turns on, namely the massager! Massager indeed... That thing hits her hard, making her squeal loudly all of a sudden. The water hits her with an incredibly powerful, yet pleasant rhythm- though it quickly focuses right on her asshole. "I.. I poo from there..! C-come on..! Things are not supposed to go i-iiiiin!" She squealed again in shock as his finger went right in! She lowers her head again, trembling all over.
> [01:54] Matsushita Kohaku: http://i.imgur.com/7pzj4Ib.jpg
> ...


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 20, 2017)

Honeybunny said:


> Their F-list


When you're so fucked up you need a different persona for each of your sexual kinks.


----------



## m0rnutz (Aug 20, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> The pastebins are horrifying
> 
> https://pastebin.com/u/Aspel


Why does he fit literally every goddamn trait of the stereotypical Reddit user?


----------



## Florence (Aug 20, 2017)

Troon, commie, never leaves the house... I didn't know Cogsdev had moved to Virginia.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Aug 20, 2017)

Anyone who is still wearing a fedora/stupid hat in 2017 clearly is not capable of possessing *any *social awareness. It was bad enough wearing one in 2009, but they have become so clearly documented online as being embarrassingly pathetic, even by people that used to wear them to seem "cool", that he is clearly a retard


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

Whelp. It's finally happened. It's finally fucking happened.

He's got a thread. He's got a thread.

I have stories. Anyone want stories?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 20, 2017)

The fuck did I just read?


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Something I still don't understand about Twitter and Facebook is why, when they ban someone, they completely ignore it when the banned person just immediately switches to their other sock account and continues doing exactly the same shit.
> 
> Why even bother?



....Unless you're someone who violated no rules like @GethN7, then you're banned forever.



breadandcircuses said:


> Whelp. It's finally happened. It's finally fucking happened.
> 
> He's got a thread. He's got a thread.
> 
> I have stories. Anyone want stories?



Bring it, friendo. I've been watching this one for a while since seeing him pop up during the Nora Reed thread.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

I haven't talked to Ed in over 3 years. And when he finds this, he's probably gonna go and unperson me forever (as if he hasn't already).

See, can we add Lace and Drawde as names for him? Those were names he posted on /tg/ over on the half-chan. He's interested in White Wolf's world of darkness RPG and I don't even know how to fucking start!

He got the grognards over at /tg/ skeeved out when he talked about spanking his cat.

Lace was a character he had in a game that was essentially Trap Rape Fantasy: the Character. And kinda creepy.

Oh, right. He told one our mutual friends about the rape dream he had of him. The worst thing I ever did was ask for clarification, because this was almost 8 years ago and I was stupid then

Let's see... he wanted to walk across america, barely made it to DC from Henrico... and that's after I picked him up and had him live over in my house for two weeks, around the time of his birthday. And he didn't want to do shit. He didn't want to go to the movies, he didn't want to go to the battlefield or whatever. he just complained about being bored, but never wanted to do a damn thing.

Honestly, I feel bad for the guy, he used to be a decent enough friend, but... he's turned into this weird trans communist danger hair without dying his hair or wearing a skirt.

(Oh, and he was always a creepy sexual deviant. His whole reason for losing weight is so he can look better in a dress.)

Anyway, bring on the power level ratings!


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 20, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> Why does he fit literally every goddamn trait of the stereotypical Reddit user?



You'll never guess...

:autism:


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 20, 2017)

Eggplant said:


> This picture somewhat worries me.



That's a "rubber duck", and this dude isn't butt-stroking anyone (not in violent sense anyway).


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 20, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> I haven't talked to Ed in over 3 years. And when he finds this, he's probably gonna go and unperson me forever (as if he hasn't already).
> 
> See, can we add Lace and Drawde as names for him? Those were names he posted on /tg/ over on the half-chan. He's interested in White Wolf's world of darkness RPG and I don't even know how to fucking start!
> 
> ...



It sounds like you had your own run-in with Luke.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> It sounds like you had your own run-in with Luke.



When I knew him, the dude wasn't bad. The worst thing he did to me personally was make a mess out of my kitchen and not clean it up.

But now he's out there, lying about his age and trying to get money for doing nothing and it's just...

Dude was probably one of the best STs (Story Teller, or Games Master for the WoD line of games) and to see him go crazy...

He washed his hands of me first.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> "I love dick, but at the same time I don't really consider myself gay.":



Mate, just fuck the T-girl and be done with it already.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Aug 20, 2017)

Eggplant said:


> This picture somewhat worries me.





Spoiler: Off-topic



that's the old (pre '80's) bayonet training dummy rifle. they were originally made by taking parts from beat to shit or damaged rifles and were embedded in plastic housings and welded up. assault training was ended in the '71 or so and resumed in the 1980's with those old training rifles until the rubber duck was introduced. the air force in 2005 opted to spend money on a 1:1 training rifle in bright blue called the Cobolt, made by Olympic Arms and ditched rubber ducks (and bayonet training) entirely. since OA closed up shop, i now manufacture some of these.


i'm more worried that he can make such a solid cosplay of an edgy teenage Bubbles (Trailer Park Boys) in full fedoralord mode.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 20, 2017)

This dude is never going to transition.


----------



## Cripple (Aug 20, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> The pastebins are horrifying
> 
> https://pastebin.com/u/Aspel



Thank god he refrained from writing an "erotic novella" and publishing on Amazon. The world doesn't need anymore terrible porn.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 20, 2017)

Virginia, huh?



MediExcalibur2012 said:


> View attachment 266054
> A true American hero



That's the look of a man suddenly realizing that he's laying his life on the line to protect the political freedoms of imbeciles.


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 20, 2017)

Gonna be honest. This turned me from lurker to poster, as this is the first person discussed here that I have had (extensive and unpleasant) personal interactions with. I'm posting this because of my hatred of this person related to ruining quite a few nice things I tried to be part of.

And ho boy... I have never before nor since met such a mess of a person.

Here's some potentially interesting titbits about Rorykins.
1) Those pictures of him you see here? I think all of those he shared himself over on F-List (yeah, I'm a disgusting degenerate that goes there), he liked to describe himself as "efeminate Gabe Newell" or something like that. People on F-List tended to not like him very much. He'd get mocked pretty regularly, including by moderators in his own room. Which was one of the few rooms he wasn't banned from for being a creep, shoving his radical feminist/commie ideology down everyone's throat or just endlessly arguing with anyone who didn't have him blocked (and then also arguing at people who had him blocked regardless).
2) You might note that I refer to Rorykins as a "he", the reason is rather simple. Rory for a long time freely admitted to not suffer from GD, is self-diagnosed and refuses to see a doctor about his alleged trans status (this is b.t.w. from Rory's own mouth, if he finally got off his ass and got diagnosed legitimately I'll give him the courtesy of switching over to 'she'). Or just in general refuses to see any kind of doctor about anything. Guy was too lazy to try getting disability, despite being very low on the autistismo scale. And I mean low functioning, VERY low functioning. I'd actually feel pretty bad for him because of this but... the issue is that Rory is also a horrible person that actively refuses help. I've seen many, many people try to help him with finding a job, or just behaving better. Nah. Rorykins knows best.
3) Rory lies constantly about almost anything. That whole thing about the computer? That was his grand scheme to get a gaming PC. He openly said he wanted the money so he could play video games, which seems to be the only hobby he actively engages in. This isn't conjuncture b.t.w. He spent weeks whining on F-List about how he can't play all the newest and hottest games because his PC is trash and how he has a plan to fix it.
4) He claims to be really into tabletop, but his inability to run a game (and destroy other people's games) was astonishing - also see below. He also fancies himself a writer, but I've seen 13 year olds with more mature fantasies. And I'm not referring to the sex, just to the general tone of it all and the fact they all felt like self-insert fantasies. Because he liked to insert "mature" themes into everything he tried writing. I had the misfortune of trying to read some of his stuff. It was cringe distilled into literary form. I noticed that someone mentions him being a good ST? I have no idea what the hell... He tended to talk about tabletop games a lot on F-List and the general impression I got was of someone completely oblivious as to how games should be ran. He was known for harassing players in his own games, railroading, being a general drama whole (are you even surprised?), getting rules wrong and not being able to understand even rudimentary math. I've seen logs of someone having to painstakingly explain to him the differences between a 1d20 roll and a 2d10 roll. Overall, stuff you'd not expect from a ST that is even half decent, much less "good". I'll give him that he had an almost encyclopaedic understanding of CoD (formerly known as New World of Darkness), but seemed to lack the ability to put it into use in any meaningful way. Had a very strict idea about how the game was supposed to be played, based mostly on what was written in the books as hints or examples.
5) Rory is indeed TMI incarnate. He'd actively blather about his own poor hygiene and the shitty state of his housing. As an example, I remember him mentioning at least once that they have just dog shit on the floor because one of his brothers can't take care of his pet(s?). Of course, Rorykins is above cleaning any sort of mess up, even if this would be something he could do to repay people paying for his living expenses. He was also very set on informing people just how horribly hairy he was. Or bitching about how he didn't care to shave his body. And I seem to remember a nude photo of him floating around F-List that I got a glimpse of (before smashing the close tab button). It wasn't pretty. Of course, he posted the photo himself, though it got around from there. That was sort of the nasty part. It was never people digging into his life to find these things. He'd share all of it more than willingly.


----------



## Water-T (Aug 20, 2017)

Major Asshole said:


> >identifies as trans
> >doesn't try to pass as anything other than the bastard lovechild of a rejected country singer and a Channel Awesome wannabe



He basically comes off like a version of Linkara that didn't try to hide his bizarre kinks or love for "girldick".


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

In fairness, that game was several years ago and I might just seeing it through nostalgia of the guy that got me into World of Darkness in the first place.

And honestly, I thought there had to be something that he was good at. He couldn't be completely useless.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Meet Rory


A TRANS MRA?!?


----------



## Techpriest (Aug 20, 2017)

He's using a picture from the Vampire the Requiem 2e book that features a member of the Carthian Movement, because he thinks they're commie vampires like a scrub lord.

EDIT: The Carthians are basically "let's try a new way to run our undead lives" and throw out the establishment to do something different like be an anarchist commune or a fascist police state or even I shit you not, run the cities vampires like they're a corporation. Everything from Plato's Republic to the Prince is fair game.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

That same character is from Bloodlines, I think.


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 20, 2017)

Now that I've got some stuff off my chest I'd like to share with you something else.
I wanted to consider what would be most interesting to share and...

I want to tell you about the /erp/ Tard Wars.

Excuse me that I don't have much ready here. I've never expected to be talking about this with people who aren't "in the know" anyway. But... the names I will give here in a moment will be enough to find enough about this on the Internet. Logs and re-tellings and all.

The names are... Rory, Keylime and Bunchacrunch.
All of them are incredibly autistic. The first two are alleged trans. Bunch... I don't know what the fuck is wrong with Bunch. I think his parents just didn't beat him enough.

The three of them were sort of close. I say "sort of" because I think in the end they all ended hating each other. Not too surprising. As you read about them I'm sure you'll quickly realise why - they're all incredibly toxic people. Plus Bunch was always a sort of third wheel, to everything.

Bunch and Rory went through a lot of drama.

It ended with them regularly having long, drawn out arguments over F-Chat, 4chan, 8chan and I must assume also social media.
Though Keylime was the catalyst for this whole shitstorm it was Rory and Bunch who couldn't let go. They both wanted the last word. They both wanted to "prove" the other wrong. And everyone else who wasn't them just wanted both of them to shut up.

It's a fun read... up until you notice how much it goes in circles. Slander! Mysterie! Blackmail! Or at least that's how they see it. And they shoved it everywhere. As often as possible.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 20, 2017)

Fat
Unironically wears a fedora in 2017
Troon
E begger
F List

Yep it's a lolcow.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 20, 2017)

MasterDisaster said:


> When you're so fucked up you need a different persona for each of your sexual kinks.


"No Furries" what.
Also, NOT surprised about the Tv Tropes acc.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 20, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> Now that I've got some stuff off my chest I'd like to share with you something else.
> I wanted to consider what would be most interesting to share and...
> 
> I want to tell you about the /erp/ Tard Wars.
> ...


So who are you exactly?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Education: Attended ITT, but quit (which was probably a smart move).


Itt shut down (cuz it's a ripoff school) so if he got on his lazy ass and did research, he might be in clear for his debt if he was there when they shut down.


----------



## Anti Fanta (Aug 20, 2017)

People like this thinking they have a chance in hell of seizing the means of production will never stop being hilarious.


----------



## Transvaalan (Aug 20, 2017)

I remember the good old days, when they bothered to look feminine and fuckable, and were ashamed of their genitalia because it was "wrong" for them, and explicitly identified *as* their preferred gender. The best ones were so good they got misgendered all the time, because everyone thought they really were women.


----------



## wew lad (Aug 20, 2017)

Anti Fanta said:


> People like this thinking they have a chance in hell of seizing the means of production will never stop being hilarious.


I think Rory would rather seize the means of reproduction, but he still has no chance.


----------



## Apocalypso (Aug 20, 2017)

> The level of stupidity embodied in this motherfucker is epic



Sums up my thoughts completely.


----------



## money bunny (Aug 20, 2017)

> I do look pretty girly and kind of like a 14-year-old

Huh, that's a weird way to spell "doughy middle-aged Redditor".


----------



## Cuntster (Aug 20, 2017)

He looks like if Ayuhiva and John Goodman had a baby then pushed it down a flight of stairs.


----------



## wew lad (Aug 20, 2017)

Cuntster said:


> He looks like if Ayuhiva and John Goodman had a baby then pushed it down a flight of stairs.


@AnOminous, you’ve got some explaining to do.


----------



## BB 876 (Aug 20, 2017)

That's a dude wanting to be a girl? Shit, I thought it was a fat woman pretending to be a man until I read the OP. 

Being fat really fucks with your face and hormones.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

Man, I forgot how wide his hips were.


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2017)

lol

This fucker hates capitalism ~very much~ but here we are, with shameless e-begging. Who in their right mind would donate to a lazy blob who can't do anything for itself and is rude?
Ah, yeah. The sjws.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 20, 2017)

Anti Fanta said:


> People like this thinking they have a chance in hell of seizing the means of production will never stop being hilarious.


Well, you do have to actually be a worker to seize the means of production...

The headline on his GoFundMe is "Help me be less terrible." Rory, my advice is - stop posting on the internet. That'll make you less terrible.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 20, 2017)

Ride said:


> Height: 5'4


Lol


----------



## Buster (Aug 20, 2017)

What's with these people not making any attempt whatsoever to pass? 
Fucking manlet.


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Aug 20, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> View attachment 266144
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Rory is so insecure about himself that he can't even sell himself right when his whole fianancial future relies on it. I bet if he worded this a bit better, spun it a bit to make it look like he did something he'd have twice the money he's receiving now.

But no he can't, because deep down he knows he's being a cheap skate and basically scamming people for money, and he feels bad. Not like he's going to do something to fix that guilt of his existence though - just Troon out some more and play more vidya.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 20, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> he liked to describe himself as "efeminate Gabe Newell" or something like that.



This thread has already peaked.


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2017)

Vocaloid Ruby said:


> worded this a bit better



That's the recurring problem with majority of cows. They can't speak their minds like adults, so all we can hear is a dooble wooble "racist! bigot! transphobe!"
But I'll be honest, in Rory's case, even if he worded himself better, he would still be a lazy fuck who scam people that don't know better. Still trash.


----------



## Rhysuu (Aug 20, 2017)

Buster said:


> What's with these people not making any attempt whatsoever to pass?
> Fucking manlet.


Saying that you "feel like a woman" without making any effort whatsoever to pass is the easiest way to win brownie points with the social justice crowd while also doing the least. My favorite are the lesbian transwomen who just look like fuckin' dudes (like Laura Kate Dale). They're like straight, white men but win all this favor in social justice circles because "muh oppression".

EDIT:





Speaking of lack of effort, at least proof-read your shit before putting it on your Patreon and begging for other's hard earned cash. You wrote like four sentences total.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 20, 2017)

the radfems were right all along


----------



## GK 090 (Aug 20, 2017)

I see this far too often. You have what would could have been a normal and functioning member of society but because they got it in their head they can’t work, they sit there and do nothing but stew in their own “neuroticism”. They could get a job, but they simply can’t be bothered because the shitty life they have built now is more comfortable than going out and making something of themselves.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Aug 20, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> View attachment 266154


"I don't care about sex" "I wish I had lots of sex". All in the same tweet. Hrmmmm... ....


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2017)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Twitter will ban you sock accounts if they get reported. Most of the time.



I've repeatedly reported sock accounts on Twitter and Facebook of notorious sockers we have threads on, and they've NEVER been banned for that.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I've repeatedly reported sock accounts on Twitter and Facebook of notorious sockers we have threads on, and they've NEVER been banned for that.



That's because you're a shit lord skating through life on John Goodman's good name, obviously!


----------



## Smutley (Aug 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I've repeatedly reported sock accounts on Twitter and Facebook of notorious sockers we have threads on, and they've NEVER been banned for that.



Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, etc don't care about socks because getting rid of them removes advertising dollars. Harassment, breach of tos, none of that matters when they'll still get customer metrics from the tards who keep using their services without logging out.


----------



## WeeGee (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like someone has a crush @Andrew Noel Schaefer


----------



## Honeybunny (Aug 20, 2017)

I've heard he used to brag to people about how hairy he was (and also posting pictures to prove this because why the hell not), which if true doesn't paint a very nice picture



breadandcircuses said:


> That same character is from Bloodlines, I think.



Yeah, it's Damsel from Bloodlines, she's one of the Anarchs (which explains a lot about why Rory would pick her in particular)


----------



## Baloney Face (Aug 20, 2017)

No porn flicks under another name, I hope.


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Aug 20, 2017)

Someone get this John Popper lookin' ass nigga a harmonica.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 20, 2017)

I was contacted by someone offsite who I know is connected to this lolcow. They connected me with someone who had some content to share about Rory. The pastebin is the text of the conversation.

https://pastebin.com/SuyAXLZB



> [8:43:46 PM] Sky: Aight, so, I'm trying to figure out how to best explain it
> [8:44:02 PM] leseans gninway: take your time
> [8:44:50 PM] Sky: I was friends with rory for a few years, from like 2013-2014. He used to say he was a trap back in those days, despite looking like Tom Hanks in castaway.
> [8:45:01 PM] leseans gninway: lol
> ...


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 20, 2017)

I'll do a 1 time donation of 50 bucks.

That'll buy him a bottle of vodka and a bottle of sleeping pills.

Problem solved!


----------



## Ruin (Aug 20, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I was contacted by someone offsite who I know is connected to this lolcow. They connected me with someone who had some content to share about Rory. The pastebin is the text of the conversation.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/SuyAXLZB



This doesn't add up. We have conflicting portrayals of this troon being very low functioning but also savvy enough to drug and rape someone?


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ruin said:


> This doesn't add up. We have conflicting portrayals of this troon being very low functioning but also savvy enough to drug and rape someone?


I just report, you decide. but it doesnt take much bran to get a one-eye tranny drunk or doped up enough to rape them.


----------



## Cuntster (Aug 20, 2017)

*ALOGGING INTENSIFIES*


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 20, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I was contacted by someone offsite who I know is connected to this lolcow. They connected me with someone who had some content to share about Rory. The pastebin is the text of the conversation.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/SuyAXLZB



I feel like this is a common story among lolcows, they meet these other weirdos on the internet and start "dating", then they finally meet each other and all that happens is one of them rapes the other one.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 20, 2017)

Whelp.

That's new.

That's a new everything.

I'm gonna go see if a hot shower will wash this all away because I think I know who Sneasel was talking too, and I know who they were talking about and now I feel really really bad.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 20, 2017)

> He used to say he was a trap back in those days, despite looking like Tom Hanks in castaway.



The best line of this entire chat tbh. Should be added to the top of the OP @Ride


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 20, 2017)

MediExcalibur2012 said:


> View attachment 266054
> A true American hero



You know he's got a dependapotomus out there somewhere.

So this Rory guy is another troon not even attempting to pass or even labeling himself in a way that would actually make logical sense.







So... He's a genderqueer transexual demigirl who loves dick but isn't gay? I'm just going by what tumblr has taught me. Methinks he's a full blown cock gobbling queer who is using troonery to avoid the dreaded gay label. These days coming out of the closet as anything other than a garbled mess of tumblrisms and neo-pronouns won't get you any attention at all.

I love how he begs for money to get a new laptop instead of getting his chunky ass out to work for it like everybody else. I seriously doubt he was harassed at work for being bi. Rather I believe he constantly threw his orientation in people's faces until they were ready to punch his.

And he thinks he looks like a 14 year old girl?


----------



## RK 672 (Aug 20, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The best line of this entire chat tbh. Should be add to the top of the OP @Ride


Added to the OP.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 21, 2017)

I have always loved image board cows and this one is fantastic. So I decided to do some digging on Rory-Aspel and found a lot of interesting shit.

I was looking in /soc/ archives for Rory and Rory-Aspel and looking them over and I stumbled upon links to discord servers. I tried a few and just figured it was a lost cause, but I got into one called /erp/. Rory is a pretty fucked person, but their presence on discord is pretty benign aside from being an autist about trivial shit. Okay, so I saw in a post earlier today that Rory is in a discord server with other people that they had drama with, namely Bunchacrunch and Keylime.

I looked into Keylime and he seems to be autistic as shit as well, but this Buncha stuck out to me.

When searching through the server a bit I was looking for a Bunchacrunch in there, but there wasn't anyone. So I ued the search and found people referring to them. I wasn't sure who they were in the history though until I came across this.










So, I found that this Bunchacrunch=Radiaki. Nothing funny about that, but looking through the chat, they were someone who just could not get along with anyone, they had poor boundaries and self-control and seemed to just irritate everyone else. Here are some of their posts.
























































So, I was looking around for info on them, and I found some identifiers. One, that he was from the Pittsburgh area and another that he was really into video games.











The end came for Radiaki in the server because he was engaging in harassment against Rory of all people. They had enough of his childishness and tomfoolery and just washed their hands of the faggy sperg.










So, I just figured I wouldn't find out who he was, but then today in chat someone pointed out that @Andrew Noel Shaefer had been online today under both of his accounts (@punchabunch and @andrew noel shaefer) and that he had been lurking this thread today.











So I started thinking.


Weirdo with stalky behavior
From the Pittsburgh area
24
Cannot drive
Poor hygiene
Staking out this thread
Bunchacrunch - Punchabunch
Rory is another victim of Weeny Tran.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 21, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> I have always loved image board cows and this one is fantastic. So I decided to do some digging on Rory-Aspel and found a lot of interesting shit.
> 
> I was looking in /soc/ archives for Rory and Rory-Aspel and looking them over and I stumbled upon links to discord servers. I tried a few and just figured it was a lost cause, but I got into one called /erp/. Rory is a pretty fucked person, but their presence on discord is pretty benign aside from being an autist about trivial shit. Okay, so I saw in a post earlier today that Rory is in a discord server with other people that they had drama with, namely Bunchacrunch and Keylime.
> 
> ...


@Andrew Noel Schaefer EXPLAIN THIS


----------



## Sissy (Aug 21, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


>



I feel like I've seen this image before...


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 21, 2017)

"Hey guiz I've totally changed! I don't get why my thread is even open? I'm not a lolcow!"


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 21, 2017)

Crisseh said:


> "Hey guiz I've totally changed! I don't get why my thread is even open? I'm not a lolcow!"



I mean... he's changed into even more horrifying to think about.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 21, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


>



So what's Andrew's story on the Farms exactly? I don't remember him for much.

Never mind, I forgot that he's that Woody guy who stalked that girl.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 21, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> So what's Andrew's story on the Farms exactly? I don't remember him for much.



He's got a long story. His thread was closed at one time because he "reformed". But it was reopened last month.

His halal thread:

https://kiwifarms.is/threads/helios...-noel-schaefer-punchabunch-bunchacrunch.6835/


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 21, 2017)

MasterDisaster said:


> So who are you exactly?


Just some faggot who spent way too much time around Rory on F-List. Like I said previously.
Also encountered him on 4chan/tg/, 4chan/soc/ and 8chan/erp/.



yawning sneasel said:


> They connected me with someone who had some content to share about Rory.


This sounds really off. Not even because of what happened but because yeah... this sounds like effort. And Rory does not do effort. He would be completely clueless about social situations enough to think there's nothing that wrong with what happened here though. We're talking about a person here who thinks sex automatically implies one person is dominating the other. And one who seems to think there is something very attractive about being manhandled by dirty, hairy men as well.



WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> I looked into Keylime and he seems to be autistic as shit as well, but this Buncha stuck out to me.


Bunch is legitimately fucked in the head and might need severe mental help.
Rory lacks any sort of understanding of personal boundaries or what's appropriate to talk about or who to talk to. Bunch is the same, only on top of that he becomes incredibly obsessive about people around him (i.e. Rory). Which led to their massive Tard War.
And yeah, Keylime is another loony tranny radical feminist (though last I checked at least not a commie).


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 21, 2017)

Ride said:


> 5'4


WHEN WILL THEY LEARN


----------



## El Porko Fako (Aug 21, 2017)

Ride said:


>



Not an exact quote, but I'm pretty sure Dennis Raider said something like this when he was confessing to the BTK murders.

His own postings and the stories that have been told about him so far make me happy he's a home-bound neet. There's being into the goofy BDSM stuff, and then there's being a creep who goes too far for comfort.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 21, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> When I knew him, the dude wasn't bad. The worst thing he did to me personally was make a mess out of my kitchen and not clean it up.
> 
> But now he's out there, lying about his age and trying to get money for doing nothing and it's just...
> 
> ...



He played NWoD instead of OWoD, sort of to be expected to be perfectly honest. Just look at the forums now about the players. Everything you said about the guy makes me think he'd enjoy Beast.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 21, 2017)

@Andrew Noel Schaefer

(using a moleman voice) 

EXPLAIN YOURSELF


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 21, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Aside from greta, which members of rat king is he involved with?



The one I know is a fairly recent one with @SecretGamerGrrl... only from Jake´s POV now, obviously. Gamergate, Neo-Nazis and video games. http://archive.md/igdTo

Something I posted in TSIC. We get a throw away mention from Rory__Walker edit: I´m dumb. It was ´LadyNaga´ in a tweet chain of his while he was talking about another cow. 

"we doxed a bunch of vulnerable trans people" https://archive.md/LDfUB


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 21, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> He played NWoD instead of OWoD, sort of to be expected to be perfectly honest. Just look at the forums now about the players. Everything you said about the guy makes me think he'd enjoy Beast.



He was one of those people that were pissed when Beast finally came out and it was toned down substantially.

IE, they got rid of all the GamerGate references when talking about the Heroes and he called Onyx Path a bunch of cowards for giving into hate.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 21, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> Just some faggot who spent way too much time around Rory on F-List. Like I said previously.
> Also encountered him on 4chan/tg/, 4chan/soc/ and 8chan/erp/.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info - one bit I don't really follow though, is how many of these people know each other in real life? Any of them? Or are they all just online buddies or whatever?


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 21, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Thanks for the info - one bit I don't really follow though, is how many of these people know each other in real life? Any of them? Or are they all just online buddies or whatever?


Not sure who you are referring to as "they" right now.

Bunch, Keyline and Rorykins live in different countries I think. So they only interact online. I only know the whole situation from an online angle however. And particularly - through F-List. And sharing IRL details about yourself is against F-List ToS to an extent (and even more frowned upon by most of the channers there). Not that it stops people like Rory or Bunch from constantly whining about their IRL problems.

That's as much as I can say.


----------



## RK 672 (Aug 21, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> Not sure who you are referring to as "they" right now.
> 
> Bunch, Keyline and Rorykins live in different countries I think. So they only interact online. I only know the whole situation from an online angle however. And particularly - through F-List. And sharing IRL details about yourself is against F-List ToS to an extent (and even more frowned upon by most of the channers there). Not that it stops people like Rory or Bunch from constantly whining about their IRL problems.
> 
> That's as much as I can say.


Bunch and Rory are both American and Keylime is British I believe. I doubt any of them have physically met.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Aug 21, 2017)

Ashurbanipal said:


> I see this far too often. You have what would could have been a normal and functioning member of society but because they got it in their head they can’t work, they sit there and do nothing but stew in their own “neuroticism”. They could get a job, but they simply can’t be bothered because the shitty life they have built now is more comfortable than going out and making something of themselves.


I'm far from one of these "work solves everything" types and I generally believe Americans treat "going to work" as a national dick measuring contest but I couldn't agree more. I can't tell you how many people I've encountered that refuse to do anything because "anxiety and depression." You wouldn't fucking be depressed if you did something other than sit in the goddamn house eating taco Bell, watching Chinese cartoons, and not washing your ass.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 21, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> He was one of those people that were pissed when Beast finally came out and it was toned down substantially.
> 
> IE, they got rid of all the GamerGate references when talking about the Heroes and he called Onyx Path a bunch of cowards for giving into hate.



When did they do that because the books still talks about them in Conquering Heroes. Onyx Path is filled with SJW's now that don't give into anything other than the typical SJW koolaid. The RPGNet Forum thread has a lot on that.


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 21, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> When did they do that because the books still talks about them in Conquering Heroes. Onyx Path is filled with SJW's now that don't give into anything other than the typical SJW koolaid. The RPGNet Forum thread has a lot on that.


Beast did get a lot of cringe cut out of it, not enough though. And Rory was one of the few people I've seen who was actually (seemingly genuinely) behind Beast in its original version and would defend it when pretty much everyone else was calling it out on beking shit.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 21, 2017)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I'm far from one of these "work solves everything" types and I generally believe Americans treat "going to work" as a national dick measuring contest but I couldn't agree more.



No, they don't, they treat it as a social expectation of contributing to society. Lolcows usually contribute nothing but entertainment to Kiwifarms users.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 21, 2017)

"I am enlightened by my own sexuality, not by some phoney sex chromosomes, but by merely saying I am such."


----------



## The_Truth (Aug 21, 2017)

Eggplant said:


> This picture somewhat worries me.


Looks like a museum


----------



## Anti Fanta (Aug 21, 2017)

Ride said:


> View attachment 265966


He managed to give his fresh out of bootcamp brother a thousand-yard stare before he'd even seen combat


----------



## Techpriest (Aug 21, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> When did they do that because the books still talks about them in Conquering Heroes. Onyx Path is filled with SJW's now that don't give into anything other than the typical SJW koolaid. The RPGNet Forum thread has a lot on that.


 Part of the problem with Conquering Heroes is the fact it was written alongside the original draft of Beast but when that was changed around nobody had any fucking idea of what needed to be changed with Conquering Heroes. So editing on that book was absolutely fucked. Plus they needed to make something to justify Beasts (the insatiables) but fucked that up pretty badly. NH: CH has a few fun things in it but it's bogged down by the ties to the first draft and the fact that Beast is now the C-Team's job.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 21, 2017)

Crossposting woodys autism here



Andrew Noel Schaefer said:


> Haha, took you guys long enough. I knew you'd find my connection eventually, although I didn't expect it to take three or so years.
> 
> First and foremost: The reason why you haven't seen so many shitposts by me (or as I call them, Noelposts) is that @wagglyplacebo goes out of his way to wipe em as he sees them with remarks like "stay in your thread Noel". These aren't always low-effort zingers or trollshield shit either. A small look at the scratchpad wiki in the wikia thread got wiped because Waggly can't put me on moderation queue. (Edit: Wags is a mod now and I am on mod que) This is of course after I made a small spectacle of him trying to cover up the fact that he doxed some guy with a similar name to mine (Noel Lee Schaefer) and Null locked the thread. Maybe it's because I'm dumb and autistic, but I don't know how I can restrain my posts to my thread if my thread is locked. Now I imagine Waggly may have been trollbaiting me into asking him to stop this or even trying to get me to ask to unlock my thread. Trust me, if I did then I think I'd get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 21, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Crossposting woodys autism here


Uh oh... not this shit again.

EDIT:
Just to explain.
Bunch was over Rory when they had a falling out.
Bunch was still over Rory when they cross harassed each other so much that F-List moderators had to step in.
Bunch was also totally over Rory when he was banned from F-List for being a little shit, which involved quite a bit of how much over Rory he was.
Bunch then proceeded to inform 4chan and 8chan how much he's over Rory, repeatedly and in the most rambling and nonsensical way possible.
From what I remember, Bunch might have actually been banned from both of the chans just so he'd shut up about the whole matter.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 21, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Crossposting woodys autism here



Andrew seems to think very highly of himself


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 21, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Andrew seems to think very highly of himself


It's his drama voice.
He used to go on and on like that back when he posted on 4chan/soc/.


----------



## Florence (Aug 21, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> Uh oh... not this shit again.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just to explain.
> ...


So @Andrew Noel Schaefer is secretly gay for him, huh? 


Techpriest said:


> Part of the problem with Conquering Heroes is the fact it was written alongside the original draft of Beast but when that was changed around nobody had any fucking idea of what needed to be changed with Conquering Heroes. So editing on that book was absolutely fucked. Plus they needed to make something to justify Beasts (the insatiables) but fucked that up pretty badly. NH: CH has a few fun things in it but it's bogged down by the ties to the first draft and the fact that Beast is now the C-Team's job.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 21, 2017)

Hundreds of tweets in the last 24 hours.
90% communism sperging. I'm so sick of the "cows who like communism would be the first ones in the gulags" but this guy is sperging about how gulags "weren't that bad compared to American prisons" and yeah, would be in one.
9% of twitter is sucking at a dishonored 2 play through. 
Save scumming is repeatedly reloading saves when you fuck up.
 
Claiming to be doing anything with their life:
 
And then this shit:


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 21, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> 90% communism sperging


Yeah... I remember when he posted his ideal society concept on F-List. It was basically something like...

All menial work is automated (lol).
Everyone gets minimum wage and a Patreon.
You are forbidden from accumulating wealth.

???
Profit?
I think it wasn't mentioned enough in this thread. Rory is a radical feminist and a communist. Every stereotypical view you can imagine from either of those camps? Changes are Rorykins is 100% serious about it. Though of course he is also a massive hypocrite, like most of these people.



An Ghost said:


> Save scumming is repeatedly reloading saves when you fuck up.


This is normal behaviour for Rorykins. Despite that video games seem to occupy most of his time he is very bad at them. Not only does he suck at video games though, he is also incredibly defensive about the fact he cheats at games. In true SJW fashion he demands participation awards, basically.



An Ghost said:


> Claiming to be doing anything with their life:


This is also normal Rorykins behaviour. He generally claims to be working on multiple projects at any given time, but mostly either procrastinates, does something half assed in the last moment and then begs people for approval/attention or, the most baffling, harasses people to do his work for him.



An Ghost said:


> And then this shit:


Yeah, about that. Rory is really weird. You might notice that he might be an AGP, right? Thing is that he focuses a lot on fantasies of being fucked by men that look sort of like he looks IRL. Hearing something like that just adds to it. Is this normal? Or should I say """*normal*""". I mean among people who are AGPs. Because if not that might be a can of worms on its own.


----------



## c-no (Aug 21, 2017)

This thread was one I didn't expect. To give some perspective into this, I got into a Twitter argument with Rory Walker a few months back. I don't know if Rory's old account is still around but to give the gist of what occurred: Rory leaves a response about how domestic terrorism against Trump is good on some post by another Twitter sperg, Ian Miles Cheong. I make a passing remark saying that terrorism itself isn't good (note that I don't like Trump but terrorism itself is something many people would see as a bad thing). Cue Rory using a loaded question: would you use terrorism against Nazis. One thing I should of remembered was to not argue with spergs but I was too autistic. I mention using terrorism would lead to the deaths of civilians and that by offing Hitler, you could leave a power vaccuum. Rory pretty much tried to say power vacuums aren't inherent and that this isn't a video game while also saying the question isn't loaded, nevermind that domestic terrorism isn't something I'd see as a good thing, not when things like public shootings come to mind. The rest of the argument would pretty much be autistic, complete with Rory getting a circlejerk of likes.
tl;dr Rory uses a fallacy and tries to justify terrorism against Trump by using Nazis. Meanwhile, I ended up doing the wrong move: getting into an argument/debate with this person.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 21, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Andrew seems to think very highly of himself


He comes across as about the most unbearably smug person I've ever met. Better read his thread and see if my initial impression is justified.

EDIT: Lol, Jesus Christ, he has absolutely nothing to be smug about.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Aug 21, 2017)

c-no said:


> Rory leaves a response about how domestic terrorism against Trump is good



Good thing that complete extremist spergs like Rory are too lazy and afraid to leave the house. The world is complicated enough, we don't need another crazy crusaders out there.


----------



## c-no (Aug 21, 2017)

Miss Hortensia said:


> Good thing that complete extremist spergs like Rory are too lazy and afraid to leave the house. The world is complicated enough, we don't need another crazy crusaders out there.


The most Rory seems to do as far as I knew about this person before this thread existed was being a Twitter sperg. Rory would no doubt be a person who would simply post "DIE TRUMP" and then sperg about something like how all video games are political.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 21, 2017)

Noel is like a retarded puppy

he does a whole lotta dumb shit

but we still love him in the end


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Aug 21, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> Yeah, about that. Rory is really weird. You might notice that he might be an AGP, right? Thing is that he focuses a lot on fantasies of being fucked by men that look sort of like he looks IRL. Hearing something like that just adds to it. Is this normal? Or should I say """*normal*""". I mean among people who are AGPs. Because if not that might be a can of worms on its own.


For those who haven't seen the abbreviation yet, AGP usually means "autogynephilia" but here it probably means "autogynephile": https://thirdwaytrans.com/2015/03/10/on-agp/


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow. You must be a fucked person if you not only end up with a KF thread but have multiple, independent people coming out of the woodwork to talk shit about you.

...plus the fact that this thread involved a one-eyed drugged trans person and that wasn't nearly the weirdest thing going on.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 21, 2017)

Interesting that he hasn't acknowledge the thread yet, he's the sort of person who would love the attention.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 21, 2017)

So, many years ago.

Ed had an IRC chatroom.

And he would advertise it on /tg/ back in the day. (I really should link the old chan archives of this guys shit).

Anyway. One of the people that joined the little community we had there was apparently an agent from /cwc/ or /cow/ or whatever. Back when it was on 789chan. His sole mission was to turn Ed into a lolcow and have him chimp out in public internet spaces, he had failed.

But communism? Communism had succeeded!

My source, by the way? Is the one eyed trans dude told me over lunch a couple of years ago.

(I don't know if trans is the right word, far as I know, he just likes wearing dresses some times).

Oh, oh, oh! And said one eyed trans dude probably played the best prank on Ed. When he ran a game on Rizon. There was him, Ed, me, and like 3 other players and an ST.

Other then me and Ed, everyone else was the guy sockpuppeting. It was fucking brilliant. And I never knew until, once again, he told me during lunch break at work.






Also, am I just a little jealous that someone I'm subscribed too and like to watch on Youtube notices him? Just a tad.

On the other hand... everything else. His squeaky voice in person, his sense of dress, talking about how much he wanted to fuck Ezio.

Oh, yeah. There was that time he was super into Assassins Creed and even made a hiddle blade dealie.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Aug 21, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> My source, by the way? Is the one eyed trans dude told me over lunch a couple of years ago.



I have nothing insightful to add, but I am so happy this is something that was seriously said on the forums. Bonus points for it actually making complete sense in context.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Aug 22, 2017)

Pointless Pedant said:


> No, they don't, they treat it as a social expectation of contributing to society. Lolcows usually contribute nothing but entertainment to Kiwifarms users.


They definitely do. Unhealthy American work culture is pretty well documented. But we're off topic. My dms are always open if you want to argue.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 23, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Hundreds of tweets in the last 24 hours.
> 90% communism sperging. I'm so sick of the "cows who like communism would be the first ones in the gulags" but this guy is sperging about how gulags "weren't that bad compared to American prisons" and yeah, would be in one.
> 9% of twitter is sucking at a dishonored 2 play through.
> Save scumming is repeatedly reloading saves when you fuck up.
> ...




Sorry, slightly off topic but a little bit of analysis on this cow based on the dishonored 2  tweets:

He chose the most autistic play-through for Dishonored 2. His current steam account has 61 hours of Dishonored 2 played, that's kind of disquieting. Looking at his steam achievements he's done at least 1 mission 'ghost', that is unseen and has chosen low chaos & no killing. This is industrial grade autism. No wonder he was 'save scumming', he would have been dying & re-loading every 30 seconds probably. Sad!

I get why people do low chaos in the dishonored series, as a high chaos goofball I respect their tenacity but it's just not fun for me.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/estrusflask


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 24, 2017)

I've been asked to inform you people that Rorykins has changed his Twitter.

https://twitter.com/RoryWalkerEsq


----------



## Honeybunny (Aug 26, 2017)

chekovia said:


> Sorry, slightly off topic but a little bit of analysis on this cow based on the dishonored 2  tweets:
> 
> He chose the most autistic play-through for Dishonored 2. His current steam account has 61 hours of Dishonored 2 played, that's kind of disquieting. Looking at his steam achievements he's done at least 1 mission 'ghost', that is unseen and has chosen low chaos & no killing. This is industrial grade autism. No wonder he was 'save scumming', he would have been dying & re-loading every 30 seconds probably. Sad!
> 
> ...









I get the feeling he's seen the thread


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh hey he has a curiouscat

Most people just give one sentence answers but Rory goes on a rant about how he's physically incapable of reading works by actual communist writers, but they're wrong anyway.


Spoiler



Q:Why don't you actually read Marx, Engels, and Lenin, and stop getting in the way of revolution?

Multipart answer:

First, I'll take you literally, and assume you mean solely: "read". I have trouble reading long form work, and in fact I have trouble reading some longer unbroken twitter threads. Just as you likely haven't read the original German (or Russian), there's no reason for me to read them directly either, and instead I'll get the information my own way as best I can.

Second, I don't find any of those three people--or anyone else--to be authorities. Lenin may be well preserved, but all three of them are long dead, and of limited use. Two mostly wrote theory as opposed to any real suggestions (and many of the suggestion they did make I disagree with), and they lived in a world where "Lower Communism" might have been a necessity, whereas we live in a world where "Upper Communism" is a very real possibility within our grasp; 
The third put his ideas into practice and came away with a system that I don't particularly like the look of, even if it ultimately was better for the people than the Tsarist system. War Communism and the NEP weren't exactly pro-worker, and a revolution that punishes striking workers isn't a revolution that I want. 
It's also worth noting that Lenin applied the industrial era Marxism to a pre-industrial country, making it doubly useless for modern application. There's a reason the places where "let's jump start our industrial revolution" was successful were all places that hadn't really had industrial revolutions. And since communism hasn't actually come about in them, I wouldn't say they've been completely successful. Either way, it doesn't really apply to here, in the heart of the Imperialist machine.

Third, the notion that you MUST read theory, and that you must READ theory, specifically that of only a select few, is counterrevolutionary. Hell, I'm pretty sure it's anti-Leninist, though I'm too lazy to check. A revolution is not built on a single person, something that even Lenin pushed, even if he did feel it was built on a vanguard. Maybe you should read Bookchin.

Fourth, honestly I think anyone who obsessively worships Lenin despite the fact that his system did not, in fact, bring about communism, is getting in the way of revolution. I like Lenin about as much as I can like any politician. Which is to say, not much.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Aug 26, 2017)

> Third, the notion that you MUST read theory, and that you must READ theory, specifically that of only a select few, is counterrevolutionary.



  

You don't have to comment Rory's mess. This statement alone shows what an idiot he is.

But I'm sure, he can top this shit...


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 26, 2017)

> I have trouble reading long-form work...


I only wish he had more trouble writing long-form answers.


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 27, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Third, the notion that you MUST read theory, and that you must READ theory...


Reading is just too much of an effort thing so Rorykins' political opinions are shaped mostly by YouTube. Or really most opinions for that matter. 

I remember a few months back, while he was still on F-List, he'd basically worship personalities like the Green Brothers, PhilosophyTube and one more thing that I just can't remember. He'd shill for those fairly regularly and then engage in censorship when people weren't having any of it.


----------



## ShitlordSupreme (Aug 27, 2017)

UnimportantFag/Bunchacrunch. You were so far up Rory's ass you have no room to talk. You're just feeling shitty because he disowned you. Let's get this right. A tranny manlet that has every self-diagnosed anxiety known to man, disowned you. You're just as bad as him, probably worse with your shit.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 28, 2017)

ShitlordSupreme said:


> UnimportantFag/Bunchacrunch. You were so far up Rory's ass you have no room to talk. You're just feeling shitty because he disowned you. Let's get this right. A tranny manlet that has every self-diagnosed anxiety known to man, disowned you. You're just as bad as him, probably worse with your shit.


Interesting, tell us more...for research purposes only.


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 28, 2017)

chekovia said:


> Interesting, tell us more...for research purposes only.


They're referring to the /erp/ Tard War.
An unfortunately unfunny event that lasted for longer than it had any right to and got on the nerve of everyone who had to be exposed to it. There weren't any real participants apart from Rory and Bunch. It just caused a lot of colateral damage to things (i.e. the so called "community").



UnimportantFaggot said:


> Now that I've got some stuff off my chest I'd like to share with you something else.
> I wanted to consider what would be most interesting to share and...
> 
> I want to tell you about the /erp/ Tard Wars.
> ...



Bunch also has his own thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/helio...unchacrunch-radiaki.6835/page-26#post-2530982

If you want to look deeper into it there's more than enough archived material on the subject floating around.


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 4, 2017)

"I want to see Rory get philsophical!" said absolutely nobody ever

https://www.patreon.com/posts/liberalism-and-14138632


----------



## breadandcircuses (Sep 4, 2017)

Here, lemme save you 20 minutes.

"Capitalism = Bad! Communism = Good!"


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Sep 4, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> "Capitalism = Bad! Communism = Good!
> Now give me your money."



FTFY.


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 7, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> Here, lemme save you 20 minutes.
> 
> "Capitalism = Bad! Communism = Good!"



It's even dumber than that



Spoiler: Some tasty philosophical morsels



It's worth noting Rory isn't a commie, they're actually an anarchist



























It's worth reading just for the laugh


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 21, 2017)

Aspel comes out of the woodwork to tell Peter Coffin that he was being stupid for chimping out in defense of Laurelai Bailey (which is true)

But this draws the rapist snitch out to REEE


 


 


 




https://twitter.com/RoryWalkerEsq/status/929593353943109632
http://archive.md/LmTXh

Rory is at it again, accusing Shoe/June of supporting violence and then whining when she and her fans laugh at him being an annoying little shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 12, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://twitter.com/RoryWalkerEsq/status/929593353943109632
> http://archive.md/LmTXh
> 
> Rory is at it again, accusing Shoe/June of supporting violence and then whining when she and her fans laugh at him being an annoying little shit.


Tango down, on protected now. http://archive.md/LxwvG


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Nov 15, 2017)

It's back up.
Also came to my attention that the links are missing Rory's other Curious Cat profile:
https://curiouscat.me/EstrusFlask

There's some shit flinging there now due to Rory's words of wisdom concerning what happened to Blair White.


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 16, 2017)

UnimportantFaggot said:


> It's back up.
> Also came to my attention that the links are missing Rory's other Curious Cat profile:
> https://curiouscat.me/EstrusFlask
> 
> There's some shit flinging there now due to Rory's words of wisdom concerning what happened to Blair White.


This seems familiar, it might have been mentioned before but since all he does is sperg about communism it really is the same as his other forms of social media. He’s as dense as ever, naturally:


Spoiler



“My friend and their family were a victims of an extremist political system”
“Well they’re wrong. Mao was cool.”



 


 
Some fairly long sperging about how he wouldn’t be wiped out come the revolution, saying Marx didn’t live in a time with physical or mental disabilities:


> Bourgeoisie" means people who have capital--that is, money that makes money--and extended metaphorically as anarchists often do, the people who control society and have the power to determine the agency of other people.
> 
> "Working class" or "Proletariat" means people who are forced to sell their labour to survive. People who have no job are the reserve army of the working class. Though, you're right, technically I'm not that, either, I'm what Marx referred to as "Lumpenproletariat", who were described as "beggars, prostitutes, gangsters, racketeers, swindlers, petty criminals, tramps, chronic unemployed or unemployables, persons who have been cast out by industry, and all sorts of declassed, degraded or degenerated elements."
> *Marx felt that these miscreants held no revolutionary potential, but he also didn't live in an era where people with mental or physical disabilities had twitter.*
> ...


“If we had socialism, I wouldn’t be a shut in. People don’t actually have jobs, just work for money. You’re a shut in too!”


> I'm an anti-work anarchist. Socialism means exactly that I would still be able to be a shut in.
> 
> Although to answer your harassment post seriously, in a socialist world I would have more ability to go out and do the things that I enjoy that aren't being shut in. I could travel more, I could engage with friends more (since it no longer costs money to do so), with material cost no longer being a factor, I could even do more creative projects. In a post-paucity anarchist society, I--or you--could do whatever I wanted to pass the time and enrich myself. Or, and this is key, you could do literally nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Nov 16, 2017)

I was just saying it's not in the opening links segment. Nothing more.

Yeah, that last one reminds me that Rory believes we can just completely automate all menial jobs. It was part of his "idea" for a perfect society/economy he'd talk about a lot a while back on F-List.

I wish I had that post saved somewhere so I could share it. Gonna do some digging and see if I can find it.

Couldn't find it, but it seems Rorykins has me covered in this case.


Spoiler














And apparently there's more coming.
This whole concept was the silliest thing I've seen him post about.
And he posted about it with a passion.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh Shit I'm Sorry said:


>



Rory showed up in FoldablePedophile's thread talking about how vidya makes people want to kill hookers but not security guards.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Rory showed up in FoldablePedophile's thread talking about how vidya makes people want to kill hookers but not security guards.


What makes the tweet hilarious is trying to tie a video game in with real life. Yeah, sex workers get shit and all but to say killing a hooker in a game will lead to killing a hooker in real life sounds a lot like the sort of words moral guardians of the previous decade(s) would say.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 25, 2018)

Stop celebrating a man's death you lazy shitstain rapist.

Not even you deserve cancer Rory.


----------



## c-no (May 25, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 457945
> Stop celebrating a man's death you lazy shitstain rapist.
> 
> Not even you deserve cancer Rory.


GamerGate is all autism and TB was more or less a dick according to some post in his thread but all the sperging from people like Rory is nothing more than eye rolling autism. I'd bet the "harassment campaign" Rory and the like speak of was more likely just stupid Twitter shit they overreacted to as some "hate mob".

Also nice to see Rory makes a statement at the bottom that makes him look more like a jackass. "No one deserves cancer" and yet TB dying is a good thing. Truly those are some straight priorities.

Edit: Rory left the same thing as a response to Shaun_jen, a Twitter user whose been mentioned a few times as some anti-anti-SJW.
https://twitter.com/shaun_jen/status/999821212867063808
For those that don't read it, Shaun's saying he's unfollowing people using the death of TB to dunk on TB.

Rory is still going on with this shit over John Bain, only this one is focused with Boogie.
https://twitter.com/estrusflask/status/1000124001971294218
http://archive.md/MG8to
As shown in the People who celebrate cancer death thread, Rory gets into a slapfight with Boogie over GG. This of course is related to Totalbiscuit. Rory and by extension people getting pissed with Boogie saying there had to been some good in GG are a laughable lot in getting angry over GG.


----------



## cowisnow (May 26, 2018)

MediExcalibur2012 said:


> View attachment 266054
> A true American hero


That face has seen some shit, man.


----------



## c-no (Jun 25, 2018)

Some Twitter user makes a shitpost about anime traps getting more done than transpeople.
https://twitter.com/LilithLovett/status/1011130937113866240

Cue Rory coming in and sperging about incels and anime.
https://twitter.com/estrusflask/status/1011262025203318786
Ranting about the tweet even though it was likely a joke.


Spoiler






Rory attempts a hot take after someone infers that Rory legit believes the OP. Said hot take is more of a hot mess.




Rory tries this with two other Twitter's even though they all just dick around over Rory's tweet


 

Just like when @Jaiman told Grobi he danced on a dead Brit's grave, another Twitter user brings up Rory acting like an ass when a dead Brit was killed by cancer.


 
Rory has yet to make some comment to a furry who points out what loser virgins could do in the same room as their biggest fantasy.


 
One points out incels have no motive to do anything else besides bitch, another also says its the same thing Rory does.


----------



## Rhysuu (Jun 25, 2018)

Every time this thread gets bumped I forget who it is, then take one look at the first picture in the OP and laugh my ass off all over again.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 26, 2018)

@c-no, some of Rory's friends hot takes melt past even the temperature of his own


 

Yes because when I think of traps and dickgirls I think "sexual predator" and not "cute anime character" and "porn genre". Why are all the people who believe this shit also pretend/wannabe Commies?


----------



## c-no (Jun 26, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @c-no, some of Rory's friends hot takes melt past even the temperature of his own
> View attachment 482001
> 
> Yes because when I think of traps and dickgirls I think "sexual predator" and not "cute anime character" and "porn genre". Why are all the people who believe this shit also pretend/wannabe Commies?


That hot take was so confusing that it'd make you wonder if its even relevant to the whole trap shit they're all sperging over. As for the term traps, they may as well be grasping at some sort of straw because how would one even get the idea of predators?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 26, 2018)

c-no said:


> how would one even get the idea of predators?



People like Rory and co use a definition of "trap" that nobody else does, meaning a "trick" or a "deception" that is intentional and linked to the ideas of trans panic, and frequently claim to hear it used as a slur. Of course it's much more commonly used positively (as Lilith pointed out in the tweet they're all mad about) and no definitions on urban dictionary (or any other non-SJW website) even take it in that direction.

This is especially amusing as it pertains to Rory because like the quote at the top of the OP says, he used to call himself a trap and has been on 4chan for years. He should no better than any other Rat King that it isn't really used the way the Rat King says.

But Rory is an easily-offended self-serving piece of shit manchild so it serves him better to go along with the narrative(tm).


----------



## c-no (Jun 26, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This is especially amusing as it pertains to Rory because like the quote at the top of the OP says, he used to call himself a trap and has been on 4chan for years. He should no better than any other Rat King that it isn't really used the way the Rat King says.
> 
> But Rory is an easily-offended self-serving piece of shit manchild so it serves him better to go along with the narrative(tm).


Considering Rory was once a channer, there's either remorse or an attempt to look "woke" among peers.


----------



## Marche (Jun 28, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @c-no, some of Rory's friends hot takes melt past even the temperature of his own
> View attachment 482001
> 
> Yes because when I think of traps and dickgirls I think "sexual predator" and not "cute anime character" and "porn genre". Why are all the people who believe this shit also pretend/wannabe Commies?


My Theory is the only people who hate the word Trap are either ugly trannys who I refer to as "Bricks" or guys who want to bang a brick wall. 
You can see many examples of this just by searching "trap slur" on twitter and everyone who is bitching about it ends up looking like they belong at AGDQ.


----------



## Slime Tube (Jul 13, 2018)

Yet another Rat King member admits to a nauseating fetish. Might be a pattern here. 


Spoiler: Unpleasant confession within








(https://archive.fo/XR5CW)


----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2018)

Slime Tube said:


> Yet another Rat King member admits to a nauseating fetish. Might be a pattern here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unpleasant confession within
> ...


Further update: the Twitter of Rory is protected.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 16, 2018)

c-no said:


> Further update: the Twitter of Rory is protected.
> View attachment 495057



Couldn't handle the virtual cock and ball torture so he got out of the kitchen.


----------



## UnimportantFaggot (Aug 6, 2018)

c-no said:


> Considering Rory was once a channer, there's either remorse or an attempt to look "woke" among peers.



Rory was never really a channer as much as someone who posted on the chans without ever trying to fit in or even understand the environment he found himself in. 

I've interacted with him on two boards there and let me just put it like this - people really wanted him to just fuck off and get out. Part of the reason was related to F-List, as at one point Rory tried to run a channel there that was in direct "competition" to the "official" 4chan F-List channel. This happened mostly on /soc/. But that's not where the hate for him started. He spent a lot of time on 4chan/tg/ due to his obsession with WoD and managed to get infamous just based on that.

The pattern was pretty typical. Namefagging, talking too much about himself, getting offended by jokes and being just about the worst kind of player/ST you can have the misfortune to run into.


----------



## Slime Tube (Sep 3, 2018)

Having been banned from twitter, Rory is spamming shitposts at: https://mastodon.social/@Estrusflask


----------



## c-no (Nov 13, 2018)

Slime Tube said:


> Having been banned from twitter, Rory is spamming shitposts at: https://mastodon.social/@Estrusflask


Rory is actually back on Twitter.

Rory sperging about South Park didn't cause a fascism rise but ignoring it is like ignoring the rhetoric of GG, CG, and other groups Rory sees as harassment.

http://archive.md/7yncL
http://archive.md/9Ma1M
http://archive.md/7yncL
https://twitter.com/Estrus_flask/status/1062270810436583424?s=19
https://twitter.com/Estrus_flask/status/1062292592690368512?s=19


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2019)

Estrus_flask was banned, but he's back again under bible_blackbelt


			https://twitter.com/Bible_Blackbelt
		









						🧛‍♀️Turning Point Ravnica (Refollow me) (@Bible_Blackbelt) | Twitter
					

archived 19 Mar 2019 08:56:22 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Hassling @TranimeGirl


			https://twitter.com/Bible_Blackbelt/status/1107756243635064834
		









						🧛‍♀️Turning Point Ravnica (Refollow me) on Twitter: "Read the fuckin…
					

archived 19 Mar 2019 09:00:01 UTC




					archive.fo
				




smearing pewdiepie over the mosque shooting


			https://twitter.com/Bible_Blackbelt/status/1107727733063409664
		









						🧛‍♀️Turning Point Ravnica (Refollow me) on Twitter: "He unfollowed t…
					

archived 19 Mar 2019 09:00:38 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Thinks edginess leads to fascism, despite being an edgy channer himself and (ostensibly) not a fash


			https://twitter.com/Bible_Blackbelt/status/1107431266872381440
		









						🧛‍♀️Turning Point Ravnica (Refollow me) on Twitter: "… "
					

archived 19 Mar 2019 09:04:42 UTC




					archive.fo
				




so basically








						House of Pain - Same As It Ever Was
					

Download/Stream - https://tommyboy.lnk.to/SameAsItEverWasID Follow Our Official Spotify Playlist: https://tommyboy.lnk.to/PlaylistSpotify Listen to More Tomm...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 20, 2019)

Basing your Twitter handle on a dickgirl anime is peak transtrender.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Mar 21, 2019)

> tfw Rory's KF page updated



We used to be friends, I saw all this happen in real time. I could've stopped it, yet I can't help but think I failed...


----------

